# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεγάλου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Hyacinth Macaw

## StaVr0sSS

*Hyacinth Macaw*
Ο Hyacinth Macaw είναι ήρεμος και ειναι γνωστό οτι ειναι ένα εξαιρετικό κατοικίδιο πτηνο. Είναι γλυκοι, εκληκτικα ευγενικοι, και δεν είναι διατεθειμένοι να κάνουν πολύ θόρυβο. Έχουν ακόμα μια παρα πολυ καλη ιδιοσυγκρασία. Είναι στοργικοι και παιχνιδιάρικοι, και γινονται πολυ προσκολημενοι στις ανθρώπινες οικογένειές τους.

     Μπορούν ενδεχομένως να ξεχωρίσουν ένα άτομο που αγαπουν ιδιαιτερα, αλλά ο Υάκινθοι Macaws  είναι περισσότερο διατεθειμένοι να αποτελεσουν μέρος ολοκληρης την οικογένειας και είναι πολυ καλοι με τα παιδιά. Αν κοινωνικοποιηθουν σε νεαρή ηλικία, οι παπαγάλοι αυτοι είναι επίσης αρκετά πρόθυμοι να συναντησούν και να παίξουν με καποιον αγνωστο σε αυτους άνθρωπο.

Ο Υάκινθος Μacaw είναι αρκετά έξυπνος και  επιρρεπής σε κολπα. Τα κολπα αυτα μπορουν να περιλαμβάνουν άλματα προς εσας ή το κεφάλι  σας από καποια απόσταση.Λογω του μεγαλου μεγεθους του, αυτό είναι πολύ αστείο. Ενα αλλο ωραιο κολπο ειναι να ξαπλωσει με την πλατη του προς τα κατω και με τα πόδια του ευθεία, παριστανωντας τον νεκρό. Συχνα θα σας κοιτάζουν καθισμενοι από τον ανεμιστήρα οροφής (να βεβαιωθείτε ότι είναι κλειστοι). Ειναι ακομα πολυ ευκολο και συνιθισμενο γι'αυτα τα πουλια να βγουν εξω απο το κλουβί τους. Δεν καταστρέφουν το κλουβί, αλλά μπορουν να ανοιξουν την πορτα. Είναι πολυ περίεργοι και αρκετά διασκεδαστικοι παπαγαλοι.

Οι Υάκινθοι Macaws μπορουν να  μιλησουν αν και η ικανότητά τους αυτη είναι αρκετα περιορισμένη. Ωστόσο, κάνουν αισθητες τις επιθυμίες τους και μετά την κατανοηση απο τον ανθρώπο την αναζητηση τους για παιχνίδι, αγκαλιές ή ειδικες λιχουδιες υπάρχει σαφής κατανόηση μεταξύ του πουλιου και ανθρώπου.

Πηγη: http://animal-world.com/
Μεταφραση απο εμενα.. :winky: 

Eπισης  ο Hyachinth Macaw αποτελει ειδος υπο εξαφανιση και απαγορευεται η πωληση του στη χωρα μας..
Οριστε και μερικες φωτογραφιες...

----------


## jamie

Νομίζω ότι αυτά τα πουλιά είναι πολύ όμορφη. Πολλοί άνθρωποι χαρακτηρίζονται ως «ήπια γίγαντες". Στα αγγλικά η φράση αυτή σημαίνει ότι τα πτηνά μπορεί να είναι τεράστια, αλλά είναι πολύ τρυφερός και ευγενής. Έχω δει ορισμένα εαυτό μου. Ο ζωολογικός κήπος του Σαν Ντιέγκο έχει ένα από αυτά τα αρά. Μπορείτε να παρακολουθήσετε αυτό το πετάξει πουλί.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Jamie αν εχεις καμια φωτογραφια απο αυτα τα πουλια απο το Ζωολογικο αυτο παρκο, βαλε την αν θελεις να τα δουμε και εμεις..  :winky:

----------


## Αλεξης

Απιστευτα ομορφο πουλι.
Μπορει ανετα να χαρακτηριστει "βασιλιας".

----------


## jamie

Hyacinth macaw - San Diego Zoo, USA

----------


## jamie

Αυτό macaw δεν ήταν μέσα σε ένα κλουβί. Το απόγευμα, οι πολλές αρά επιτρέπεται να πετούν ελεύθερα γύρω από το ζωολογικό κήπο. Έχουν εκπαιδευτεί Αυτά τα πουλιά για να αναζητήσει ένα συγκεκριμένο πέρκα. Θα πετούν προς αυτή πέρκα και να παραμείνει εκεί. Είναι μια μακρά διαδικασία για την κατάρτιση αυτών των πτηνών. Θα πρέπει να φοβόμαστε να επιτρέψει πουλιά μου να το κάνετε αυτό. Ωστόσο, τα πουλιά είναι πολύ καλά εκπαιδευμένοι.

Σε άλλες φορές τα πτηνά βρίσκονται μέσα σε ένα κλουβί.

----------


## StaVr0sSS

Tρομερο να βλεπεις τοσο ομορφα και μεγαλα πουλια να πετουν ελευθερα...
Τρομερη εμπειρια Jamie..
Eισαι πολυ τυχερος..  :winky:  
Ευχαριστουμε...

----------


## jamie

ευχαριστώ, Σταύρος. 
Μήπως το ζωολογικό κήπο στην Αθήνα έχουν hyacinth macaw;

----------


## StaVr0sSS

> ευχαριστώ, Σταύρος. 
> Μήπως το ζωολογικό κήπο στην Αθήνα έχουν hyacinth macaw;


Δυστυχως οχι Jamie..  ::

----------

